# Livingston report 12/6/14 No electronic no problemo



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

My FF broked and was send in for repair.So I wanted to see if I can catch fish without relying on any electronic at all.I did not have to find the fish today they were every where just waitting to turn on.We made 1 stop caught our limits then from there on it was catch and release untill our arms fell off.They went crazy at about 2 pm and we had to stop.We could not send the slabs down quick enough and would get nail by many doubles.
Small one are yellow bass.


----------



## Sancho Gringo (Sep 28, 2014)

Those are some good looking whites Bruce!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Sancho ****** said:


> Those are some good looking whites Bruce!


usually it takes 75 to fill up the cooler but all them whites were fat


----------



## JPham (Feb 28, 2013)

Great job Bruce. Can not wait for Tomorrow.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome Day Bruce Almighty!!!
You are so good, the fish come to you!!!!!


----------



## mfry (Apr 7, 2014)

Great job Bruce nice fish and memories that will last with your son.Great smile.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Your the man Bruce! The smiles tell it all. Sounds like a great day and no Electronics.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

your son is becoming a hardcore fisherman ..
nice


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

That boy is still smiling. Good report.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Great report


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Good job Bruce. You don't need electronics in the lake anymore. The fish know you by first name.


----------



## Cajun Quack (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations, Bruce!!! A day full of great memories! !


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

danmanfish said:


> Good job Bruce. You don't need electronics in the lake anymore. The fish know you by first name.


Two words DAM LUCKY.Just can't see how a person can fish without electronics ff,gps,lake master,spot lock trolling motor etc... I can't tell you how sick to the stomach I felt all day without my electronics.sad3sm

L


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

That's one Happy KID..Sounds like a memorial Day and fish for pan..THX fore sharing


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Way to go Bruce!


----------

